# My new Dogma build



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got the wheels today so I though I'd throw them on. Bars and stem wont be in until next week. Going campy SR11. Most will be assembled tomorrow minus the bars/stem and cables.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the wheels!!!

Looks like an awesome build!


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally done... 
Dogma 2
Size 51
Campy SR 11
SMP carbon saddle
S works tires
S works cages
Easton stem EC 90SL 
Easton bars EC 90 Aero
Madfiber clinchers
K-edge Garmin holder
14.13 LBS


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

That amazing!!!

And gee, it's the same size as my Quattro. Can I borrow it?  

Just kidding. :wink5:


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet ride. How do you like that saddle?


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

antihero77 said:


> Sweet ride. How do you like that saddle?


I can ride this saddle for hours with no issues. For me, the smaller the pad, the better the ride.


----------



## sclyjs (May 30, 2009)

marcm said:


> I can ride this saddle for hours with no issues. For me, the smaller the pad, the better the ride.


Beautiful bike. You said it's size 51.5? How tall are you and what is your inseam? Length of stem? Just trying to get some ideas on frame size for my Dogma 2. Thanks,


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

sclyjs said:


> Beautiful bike. You said it's size 51.5? How tall are you and what is your inseam? Length of stem? Just trying to get some ideas on frame size for my Dogma 2. Thanks,


If you're going to drop that sort of coin on a Dogma 2 frame, can I suggest parting with $200, so as to have a professional fit done? So many other parameters need to be accounted for, other than just height, inseam and stem length. Just sayin'...

BTW - Nice bike.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

*done...*

new changes to her..


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

How did the colour change on ur frame from grey to orange. Looks good


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

antihero77 said:


> How did the colour change on ur frame from grey to orange. Looks good


We wrapped it with orange decals.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks awesome! Nice finish. Would love to see how you've managed that colour change in more detail, if possible.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

There is a local company who does vehicle wraps and they just made decals to cover the silver stock paint. Easy on and easy off if I want to change up the colors.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Exactly what I'm looking for! Can't quite make it out in your picture, but does the decal still have the signature Pinarello glitter finish through the color change?
Would you be happy sending through the details on the company that does this? Are they cut to fit the exact area on the Dogma 2 where the colors are? Mine is the white, black & red finish.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Juzzy004 said:


> Exactly what I'm looking for! Can't quite make it out in your picture, but does the decal still have the signature Pinarello glitter finish through the color change?
> Would you be happy sending through the details on the company that does this? Are they cut to fit the exact area on the Dogma 2 where the colors are? Mine is the white, black & red finish.


The orange is opaque, not see through. I understand that you can get vinyl that has the glitter in it also, as an option. I will get their contact info for you.


----------



## 00XJCO (Oct 21, 2012)

Great looking bike!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

sclyjs said:


> Beautiful bike. You said it's size 51.5? How tall are you and what is your inseam? Length of stem? Just trying to get some ideas on frame size for my Dogma 2. Thanks,


I'm also a 51.5 (on the Quattro) an agree that you should find a fitter that knows what they are talking about. There are many sizes in Pina, and a great range of riders fits every size. 

Maybe a Guru fitting prior to shopping.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

marcm said:


> The orange is opaque, not see through. I understand that you can get vinyl that has the glitter in it also, as an option. I will get their contact info for you.


Could you post their info? Very cool.


----------



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

amazing bike


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice build, man. congrats.


----------



## motivated (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nice*

Very nice bike!


----------



## Stefan1509 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool bike!


----------



## matyb (Oct 4, 2011)

marcm said:


> new changes to her..


that is one hot looking bike!


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Marcm,
Have been sussing out those Easton stems and bars but can't find them anywhere. Do you know who still stocks them?
Cheers.


----------



## marcm (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, no, I got mine from Jensen, listed here in "hot deals". hope that helps you some...


----------

